# Getting logged out



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Since the latest up date to the forum about 20 mins ago for some reason I keep getting logged out overy time I make a post or read a topic :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Since the latest up date to the forum about 20 mins ago for some reason I keep getting logged out overy time I make a post or read a topic :?


Still moving things to the new server - please bear with us, this will happen as we configure things.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No problem now I know what is going on


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> No problem now I know what is going on


Hopefully you will have noticed the site is Uber fast on the new server. 

We're now in the process of fixing the search so it works properly!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

The logging out was caused by the URL being moved. Ive set it temporarily to the new URL while the old one comes over.

BR

Jae


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

All is well again  and defo much faster


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Chaps , is the logging out fixed? I seem to be getting it happen almost as if something is timing out, I am checking the keep me logged on box. :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Wak,

If you are on the dev URL (ttf.icandi.de) that is the issue. THe cookies are set to be for www.********.co.uk See if you can get to the correct URL, and that should solve your issue!!

BR

Jae


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Cheers that seems to be a lot better


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi,

Similar problem to Wak. in that if i get dirveted to the dev URL (ttf.icandi.de) site I can't log in.

Most times it goes to this site for me and only occasionaly goes to the normal website address.

How can I sort this problem, not very IT!!??

Cheers
Jon


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Similar problem to Wak. in that if i get dirveted to the dev URL (ttf.icandi.de) site I can't log in.
> 
> ...


Hi Jon,

You need to clear your cache and cookies. What operating system are you using and what browser?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Rich,

Running XP with Internet Explorer 8 if that helps....how do I clear my cache and cookies......foreign language to me!!! LOL

Jon


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> Rich,
> 
> Running XP with Internet Explorer 8 if that helps....how do I clear my cache and cookies......foreign language to me!!! LOL
> 
> Jon


Hi Jon,

Unfortunately I run neither XP nor Explorer however you should find a menu command in Explorer to clear your cache and your cookies settings will be under 'preferences' or 'settings' as I believe it's called in Windoze World.

If you do a Google search for a system maintenance utility for XP you may well be lucky enough to find a utility with an easy interface that will do all this for you. In the Mac World we have a tool called Cocktail which handles all this routine maintenance for us... :wink:

However just a quick look on Google has revealed this...

http://tinyurl.com/37em9

It might help, but as I say, I don't use Windows or Explorer.

Good luck!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Tools/Internet Options/General Tab - select "Browsing History" by pressing the Delete button and a new window will pop up.

Delete "Temporary Internet Files" and delete "Cookies" and you should be all OK.

Visit the correct URL and login and then save the page as a favourite and check the "remember me" check box and you should be logged in every visit.



I wish I could jailbreak & unlock my iPhone as easily


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> Tools/Internet Options/General Tab - select "Browsing History" by pressing the Delete button and a new window will pop up.
> 
> Delete "Temporary Internet Files" and delete "Cookies" and you should be all OK.
> 
> ...


is this for firefox...its really annoying me now!!!!

i cant access the forum by ********.co.uk, i have to go to google then select it there ...really weird behaviour the last 4 days :x


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A quick 'clearing cookies' tutorial for most browsers:

NOTE - Clearing all cookies will mean you will have to log back in to the sites you have set to automatically log in to. It is therefore advised that if you do not want this to happen, then you only clear the cookies associated with the TTF. These cookies will be under _********.co.uk_ and _ttf.icandi.de_ in your list of cokies that you can find in the same area as described below. You will probably find 5 or 6 cookie entries entries for each domain.

*Internet Explorer 6.x - Windows*
Within IE, go to Tools | Internet Options.
Click Delete Cookies.
Click OK.

*Internet Explorer 7.x - Windows*
Within IE, go to Tools | Internet Options.
Click on the General tab and then click the Delete... button.
Click the Delete cookies button.
Click the Yes button.
Then click the Close button, followed by the OK button.

*Netscape 7.x/Mozilla - Windows*
Within Netscape, go to Tools | Cookie Manager | Manage Stored Cookies.
Click Remove All Cookies.

*Netscape 7.x/Mozilla - Mac*
Within Netscape, go to Tools | Cookie Manager | Manage Stored Cookies.
Click Remove All Cookies.
Click OK.

*Firefox 1.5 - Windows*
Open Firefox and go to Tools | Options.
Click Privacy.
View the "Cookies" tab and click the Clear Cookies Now (older versions of Firefox are very similar to these instructions).

*Firefox 2.x - Windows*
Open Firefox and go to Tools | Options.
Click Privacy.
Click the "Show Cookies" button and then click the Remove All Cookies button.

*Firefox 3.x - Windows*
Open Firefox and go to Tools | Options.
Click Privacy.
Click the "Show Cookies" button and then click the Remove All Cookies button.

*Firefox 1.5 - Mac*
Open Firefox and go to Firefox | Preferences.
Click Privacy.
View the "Cookies" tab and click the Clear Cookies Now (older versions of Firefox are very similar to these instructions).

*Firefox 2.x - Mac*
Open Firefox and go to Firefox | Preferences.
Click Privacy.
Click the "Show Cookies" button and then click the Remove All Cookies button.

*Firefox 3.x - Mac*
Open Firefox and go to Firefox | Preferences.
Click Privacy.
Click the "Show Cookies" button and then click the Remove All Cookies button.

*Safari 2.x, 3.x*
Open Safari and go to Safari | Preferences.
Click Security.
Click Show Cookies.
Click Remove All.

HTH


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

clearing cookies makes no difference to me.....still keeps logging me out....cant get on the forum with ********.co.uk, have to go google tap tt forum in then access the forum that way!!! :?

what the hell is going on, whens it going to be repaired :?: :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jutty said:


> clearing cookies makes no difference to me.....still keeps logging me out....cant get on the forum with ********.co.uk, have to go google tap tt forum in then access the forum that way!!! :?
> 
> what the hell is going on, whens it going to be repaired :?: :?


Well once you're in from the Google search add it to your favourites. If you can edit your favourites then delete the old one.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

This should now be sorted.

Please use the www.********.co.uk URL, as the old temporary URL will be set to route to this URL later today. If you have been experiencing problems before, please check the correct URL first, and if you are being redirected to ttf.icandi.de, please let me know

BR

Jae


----------

